# Frage sucht Antwort



## Milchscnitte (21. September 2016)

Hi,

 

Ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht wie ich fragen soll....also fraage ich einfach... Ich habe ein paar Hentai Filmchen entdeckt und würde mir diese gerne speichern...kann man das irgendwie machen?


----------



## Patiekrice (21. September 2016)

strg + d


----------



## bkeleanor (21. September 2016)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

das hättest du auch fragen können mit "kann ich filme speichern?"

google hilft dir da diskret weiter.


----------



## Aun (21. September 2016)

Ich schmeiss mich weg &#128514;


----------



## Schrottinator (21. September 2016)

Falls jemand ein Gröhlen aus dem Schwarzwald erschallen hört: Ich ergötze mich gerade an diesem Stück Comedygold.


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2016)

Tja, ohne die Nutzung eines Anonymisierungsservice, hätte das sicher alles "noch lustiger" gewirkt.


----------

